# Rp Guide gesucht



## B!$HØþH (15. September 2009)

Hi ich habe die Sufu benutz un auch sonst so nichts gefunden..

Könnte mir vllt jemand ein kleinen RP-guide schreiben oder nen link geben wo ich alles wichtige über rp nachlesen kann, bin neu aufm rp server und hab null plan was ooc und so bedeutet .

Wäre serh nett danke


----------



## dragon1 (15. September 2009)

es freut mich, dass du zum rollenspiel gefunden hast. Warte ein moment, ich suche mal schnell nach einem thread den ich vor kurzem las.

ah bittesehr, kurz, buendig, aber nicht detailliert. sollte dir aber sehr helfen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...llenspiel+guide


----------



## TheEwanie (21. September 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=125255


----------

